# Is The Woodsmith Offer For Total Online Access To All Their Issues Worthwhile?



## Targa (Aug 21, 2013)

I hope this is the right forum to ask this question.

I'm just getting started in woodworking and recently received an email offer from Woodsmith to have online access to their complete "back issue library" which includes every back issue and every page ever printed since 1979. The cost is $99.

On the surface this has a lot of appeal because the issues would have numerous plans, tips, jigs etc which would be especially helpful to someone just starting out.

Since I only have a very limited exposure to Woodsmith magazine I thought I would ask the members here if you are familiar with this offer and if you think this offer has much real value?

Thank you


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I have been a suscriber for nearly 30 years. Their issues have well laid out plans and instructions. If you are one who likes a plan to guide you, they do a good job. Each year they have one or two gift project issues that are smaller projects. There are plenty of tips, trick and jigs to read through as well.

What I have found out over the years is there have been only a handful of projects that matched my needs. Part of the reason is having limited shop time which forces me to be picky about what I build. Even so I have learned a lot from reading them and still read every one cover to cover.

I often end up with ideas that I incorporate into my projects.


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

I would second that. Their magazine is one of the best out there when it comes to simple, no nonsense plans. Shopnotes is always full of tips and articles with a very small amount of ads. I often will pick up a pile of those and sit in a confortable chair and read them to get inspiration.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Woodsmith makes the best plans, easy to follow, almost never a mistake, very clear drawings and some great projects, well worth it.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

It's worth it.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you for posting this as I have been wondering the same thing. The responses are very interesting.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

If it's the same deal that came in my mail you get the DVD of the library as well. Good deal to me.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

If it was only online access, I would say absolutely not!

Alice said it best and it certainly applies to the Internet: "People come and go so quickly here!"

If it includes the DVD, go for it! I just bought all the backissues of Shopnotes on DVD. Like sras above, I rarely build anything exactly like it is in Shopnotes but I find ideas that I am constantly using in the shop. If it is indexed as well as the Shopnotes DVD, finding specific topics as they come up in the shop is so much easier!


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

You know, this thread gave me an idea.

I just bought one of the new Nexus 7's when they came out. I have been using it in the shop to stream music to a Bluetooth stereo I constructed (see it here). I wonder if the Shopnotes (or the Woodsmith) DVD can be installed on the tablet to allow bringing the entire library to the shop?

Has anyone already done this? Are the DVD's DRMed?

Online access and a wireless connection should certainly get this without eating storage on the tablet, but I don't have wireless out to my shop.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

IIRC, the files are pdf's and can be copied to mobile devices.


----------



## ScomelBasses (Dec 6, 2012)

Definitely worth it! I have the DVD and look through the mags all the time. And while I've only built a couple things from their plans, I've gotten tons of ideas for jigs, fixtures, and construction.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*"...If it was only online access, I would say absolutely not!..."*

Absolutely! Just wait until it will be a fee EACH YEAR. Some magazines are doing this already, even to only have access to their INDEX! In other words, they try to make it as hard to look up past articles, that you own, as possible(greed factor kicking in). I won't name them, but they are there, so beware.

I recommend hard copies, but a DVD would do in a pinch. Advantage of hard copies, they work when the power goes out or the CPU dies.

I have hard copy issues:
Shop Notes: # 1-60
Woodsmith: #36-88
Wood Magazine: Issues # 1-201(only missing #1) collection from Dec.1984-Dec 2010
and others…


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

FWIW, I bought the WoodSmith and ShopNotes DVD services a couple of years ago when they were first offered.

Since then, I get an updated DVD each year at a cost of $9.99, which basically covers production, shipping, and handling costs.

It frees up shelf space as I put the paper issues on the 'take one' table at our woodworkers guild spring craft show.


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

Uhmmm with a little Googlin, you can usually find a pdf to download for free if you know the Magazine and issue #.


----------



## YanktonSD (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't subscribe but I do buy the back issues and pick up new issues occasionally but I think it is hands down the best woodworking plan magazine out there. I usually buy back issues on ebay. I have found that I like to have the plan next to me instead a laptop full of dust.


----------



## jta (Sep 18, 2018)

So its $79 for the back issue online access, and $20 to get a back issue USB. Not a bad deal for $99 and certainly thinking about it https://www.woodsmithlibrary.com/buy-library/


----------



## RDan (Jan 14, 2012)

Years ago when they stopped publishing Shopnotes, I had just subscribed. The publisher sent me a link for online access to the whole collection. I still have it and get the Woodsmith editions electronically every month in addition to the paper ones with my subscription. I cannot order the DVD but I can still download any copies I like. I am thinking of getting the Woodsmith Online access with thumb drive, for now it is a great deal. Dan


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I guess I'm the lone voice of saying Not so great a deal. As already posted if you can find what they call it, it's already out there, and by them, so no copy involvement.

I can only compare what I got from them to what FWW and PWW put out, and the WoodSmith offerings on a disc, or thumb drive do not allow you to download them to your hard drive, so you are forever stuck with the format for pages they decide you should have.

I use an old fashioned PC, with a monitor, no laptop, phone or tablet for me, so I have full processing power, and can't use it to view these materials. What I do get is a SPLASH of an open book that causes me to scroll all over the country to see one page. It gives me a headache to look at this mess.

With PWW, and FWW's offerings I can scroll through any single issue, and actually the pages are full screen, and I can easily read the text.

So NO I would not suggest this as a good deal. They need to hire a computer eggspurt to do their work on turning their info into a deliverable DVD, CD, or Thumb drive. Plus working solely off the media drive it is as slow to respond as can be. While PWW, and FWW disks downloaded onto my hard drive just fly page to page, and item to item.


----------

